# Bib shorts



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Feb 2013)

My Decathlon bib shorts have finally failed my and are forming holes in the leg area and the padding is becoming loose. Now it's time for new bibs 

I'm looking for something around £40, preferably in black and comfortable for 3-4 hour rides so good padding is a must.

Things like the dhb Aeron, Altura Airstream, dhb Vaeon Roubaix and Altura Progel bib shorts all get good reviews and are in my budget - any thoughts on these or do you have any other recommendations?

Cheers,
Jaz


----------



## Pekaroo (3 Feb 2013)

Hi Jaz
Got a pair of the dhb Aeron myself and i find them comfy for my 2/3 hour rides they also seem to dry pretty quick after getting caught in the odd shower.
cant comment on the others but hopefully someone will.
Pekaroo


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Feb 2013)

Pekaroo said:


> Hi Jaz
> Got a pair of the dhb Aeron myself and i find them comfy for my 2/3 hour rides they also seem to dry pretty quick after getting caught in the odd shower.
> cant comment on the others but hopefully someone will.
> Pekaroo


 
There's nothing worse than wet bib shorts  I've started going on club rides recently and they can last anything from 2 to 4 hours so I don't want to be getting uncomfortable while we're still riding.


----------



## derrick (3 Feb 2013)

I would think about spending a bit more, Endura bibs are good for all day in the saddle,


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Feb 2013)

dnb are usually pretty good VFM. Wouldn't hesitate to use their stuff, I have leg warmers (roubaix) and arm warmers (roubaix and standard lycra) and the quality is spot on for the price. I really like the roubaix warmers and would buy more when needed without question.

If you budget can be stretched, I would say go for these over the standard version, they are very good: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-aeron-pro-cycling-bib-short/

Sign up for the wiggle newsletter to a spare email address and use the £5 off voucher to get them for £60.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2013)

Love the DHB stuff myself. Have the bib tights with the Roubaix lining so nice and cosy just now. Had a slide on ice yesterday and my knee was scraped and bleeding but there wasn't a mark on the tights so must be reasonably tough too.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Feb 2013)

Sorry guys, budget is around £40 unfortunately, I can't stretch to anything more than that.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Feb 2013)

Pity,
I use decathlon 5 rated shorts and find them comfy all day.


----------



## zizou (3 Feb 2013)

http://www.zipvitsport.co.uk/products/zv-sport-clothing.html is pretty good value - basically cheap kit so you can advertise their product


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Feb 2013)

zizou said:


> http://www.zipvitsport.co.uk/products/zv-sport-clothing.html is pretty good value - basically cheap kit so you can advertise their product


 
Have you tried them out? The kit looks nice, thinking about ordering the bibs and long sleeve jersey.


----------



## zizou (3 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Have you tried them out? The kit looks nice, thinking about ordering the bibs and long sleeve jersey.


 
Yeah, pretty good particularly for the price. The long sleeve top is nice too, sort of fleece lined so is good for about freezing with a base layer underneath and a waterproof on top but also good for the spring and autumn too just wearing it on its own.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Feb 2013)

zizou said:


> Yeah, pretty good particularly for the price. The long sleeve top is nice too, sort of fleece lined so is good for about freezing with a base layer underneath and a waterproof on top but also good for the spring and autumn too just wearing it on its own.


 
Sounds good then, any thoughts on the sizing? Is it standard stuff or is it 'italian fit'?


----------



## zizou (3 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Sounds good then, any thoughts on the sizing? Is it standard stuff or is it 'italian fit'?


 
I cant remember what size i ordered (and i've cut the label off so i cant check) but i just went by the size chart and it was accurate.


----------



## Billy Adam (3 Feb 2013)

Hi jaz not tried any of their stuff but might be worth checking out http://www.sportpursuit.com/sales/bi-bike-cycling-clothing . You have to sign up to get discounts.


----------



## Billy Adam (3 Feb 2013)

Hi jaz me again this stuff I have tried, (tops anyway fleece lined winter ones, very good) http://www.play.com/Sports-Outdoors/Sports/4-/37596610/Tenn-Outdoors-Men-Bib-Pro-Shorts/Product.html


----------



## cyberknight (3 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Hi jaz me again this stuff I have tried, (tops anyway fleece lined winter ones, very good) http://www.play.com/Sports-Outdoors/Sports/4-/37596610/Tenn-Outdoors-Men-Bib-Pro-Shorts/Product.html


Found the padding very thin on their stuff tbh and the fit was very bad, 1 size up and it was still cutting the circulation off at my thighs.


----------



## Billy Adam (3 Feb 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Found the padding very thin on their stuff tbh and the fit was very bad, 1 size up and it was still cutting the circulation off at my thighs.


I've only tried a couple of their tops tbh and they've been fine.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> I've only tried a couple of their tops tbh and they've been fine.


Yes i had a gilet and it was great , just the shorts were a let down .


----------



## Billy Adam (3 Feb 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Yes i had a gilet and it was great , just the shorts were a let down .


I'll bear that in mind. Looking for some new leggings and shorts myself.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Feb 2013)

zizou said:


> I cant remember what size i ordered (and i've cut the label off so i cant check) but i just went by the size chart and it was accurate.


 
I don't suppose you could snap a quick pic of the kit? I think that I'll go for the bibs and jersey but Zipvit don't have any real pics of it up. Cheers if you can


----------



## Falwheeler (3 Feb 2013)

DHB are very good, or you could try these http://www.cycle-clothing.co.uk/Pro...-mkii-bib-shorts-with-coolmax-silver-pad.aspx I have a pair and find them pretty good


----------



## Peteaud (3 Feb 2013)

Altura progel.

I have a pair and they have been good, nice and comfy.

For the price, yes i would get them again.

Although i am a bit of an Altura fan anyway as i think most (not all) of their stuff is good value.


----------



## zizou (3 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> I don't suppose you could snap a quick pic of the kit? I think that I'll go for the bibs and jersey but Zipvit don't have any real pics of it up. Cheers if you can


 
Its in the washing machine at the moment (had the top on today  ) but there is a club in england that they sponsor and the kit they have is very similar click on the pictures for a bigger version http://www.lichfieldccc.org.uk/?p=1194


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Feb 2013)

zizou said:


> Its in the washing machine at the moment (had the top on today  ) but there is a club in england that they sponsor and the kit they have is very similar click on the pictures for a bigger version http://www.lichfieldccc.org.uk/?p=1194


 
Thanks for the link, that kit looks pretty good and it looks more expensive than it is. I'm gonna go for the bib shorts, the long sleeve jersey and the leg warmers - thanks zizou


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2013)

You really can't go wrong with DHB Bibs.
I have tried many other brands and for the money DHB's are spot on and well worth the money.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (3 Feb 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Pity,
> I use decathlon 5 rated shorts and find them comfy all day.


I agree - their bib shorts with the 5 rated pad are more comfy than my dhb. Liked em so much I got the winter set too. Hth


----------



## davester65 (3 Feb 2013)

+1 for Endura, i'm using their Thermolite 3/4 bib and it's excellent kit.....have a look at these

http://www.endura.co.uk/Product.aspx?dept_id=130&prod_id=61

PS....You can often get Endura kit discounted at your LBS, my ThermoLites were about £55


----------



## Chescadence (4 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> My Decathlon bib shorts have finally failed my and are forming holes in the leg area and the padding is becoming loose. Now it's time for new bibs
> 
> I'm looking for something around £40, preferably in black and comfortable for 3-4 hour rides so good padding is a must.
> 
> ...


 
Btwin bib shorts from Decathlon are £8.99; from your experience are they worth a punt? It says occasional use- does that mean they'll break really quick or is it just a little less comfortable if you wear them a lot?

Thanks for any advice, might give them a go!

C


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (5 Feb 2013)

Liam Chester said:


> Btwin bib shorts from Decathlon are £8.99; from your experience are they worth a punt? It says occasional use- does that mean they'll break really quick or is it just a little less comfortable if you wear them a lot?
> 
> Thanks for any advice, might give them a go!
> 
> C


 
I've been wearing and washing mine every single day for the past four months and it wasn't until I put them on a few days ago that I noticed a hole in the thigh area, after an inspection I noticed that half of the padding had become unstitched which meant it wasn't staying in place when I was riding. I think I paid £15 for mine, for £9 you can't really go wrong - they're going to be much better than the cheapo SportsDirect alternatives. 

Mine were rated as 'best for occasional use for rides up to 2 hours' and I used them for rides that lasted 4+ hours and it was around the 3 hour mark when they started getting uncomfortable.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (9 Feb 2013)

zizou said:


> Its in the washing machine at the moment (had the top on today  ) but there is a club in england that they sponsor and the kit they have is very similar click on the pictures for a bigger version http://www.lichfieldccc.org.uk/?p=1194


 
Is the jersey a 'race fit' or a 'club fit'?


----------



## DooDah (10 Feb 2013)

DHB are excellent budget bibs, but buy a size up, I bought some medium and they were way too tight and the straps cut in. I normally take medium, but the large fit fine. They must be made to the Italian sizing, not for us British fatties (no offence intended to any British person who is not a fatty).


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2013)

DooDah said:


> DHB are excellent budget bibs, but buy a size up, I bought some medium and they were way too tight and the straps cut in. I normally take medium, but the large fit fine. They must be made to the Italian sizing, not for us British fatties (no offence intended to any British person who is not a fatty).


 

Just goes to show that everyone is different.
I find them on the larger side compared to Italian sizing's.


----------



## tiswas-steve (10 Feb 2013)

Just got a pair of these http://www.onetenapparel.com/bib-shorts-knickers/primo-bib-shorts not worn on a ride yet but they feel very comfortable and they look the dogs dangles, they got a great review in Cycling plus last year too.


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2013)

Impsport all the way for me, good value and nice spec. made by cyclist for cyclist and the experience they have gained over the years doing the GB kit gives me confidence in a great kit. I would rather buy direct from the manufacturers like these than give lots of middle men a cut.

www.impsport.com


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (10 Feb 2013)

screenman said:


> Impsport all the way for me, good value and nice spec. made by cyclist for cyclist and the experience they have gained over the years doing the GB kit gives me confidence in a great kit. I would rather buy direct from the manufacturers like these than give lots of middle men a cut.
> 
> www.impsport.com


 
My Imsport gloves lasted me about 6 months, they were decent but I was expecting a bit better than that!


----------



## bainy16 (10 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> I don't suppose you could snap a quick pic of the kit? I think that I'll go for the bibs and jersey but Zipvit don't have any real pics of it up. Cheers if you can


----------



## bainy16 (10 Feb 2013)

this was an xmas prezzie the quality feels good for the money


----------



## DooDah (10 Feb 2013)

I seriously like the look of this kit, I like the prices as well. Bainy16, is the kit comfy, and what is the sizing like?


----------



## bainy16 (10 Feb 2013)

not been out it it yet just put it on to get the photo but feels really good this is an XL i'm 42" chest and 15 stone not sure what the web says about sizing but if they say XL is 42chest then its spot on


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (10 Feb 2013)

Thanks @bainy16  Jersey looks great, it looks a bit looser on the arms than I'd expected and I'm now wondering if I should have gone for a short sleeve jersey with arm warmers instead. It's been ordered though, I went for the LS jersey and bib shorts so hopefully it's as good as everyone says it is.

Thanks for the pics


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> My Imsport gloves lasted me about 6 months, they were decent but I was expecting a bit better than that!


 
My current pair are on their third year, and still look like new. Mind you I only do 100 miles per week, but they also go through the washing machine once a week.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (12 Feb 2013)

Got my jersey and shorts in the mail today, *very* tight fitting - that might be because it says 'Made in Italy'. The long sleeve jersey kept me warm in 1C temps tonight but the bib shorts were very very uncomfortable. I had to re adjust them every 30 seconds, they were so bad that I'm considering returning them.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Got my jersey and shorts in the mail today, *very* tight fitting - that might be because it says 'Made in Italy'. The long sleeve jersey kept me warm in 1C temps tonight but the *bib shorts were very very uncomfortable. I had to re adjust them every 30 seconds, they were so bad that I'm considering returning them.*


 
Sounds like too small. Get next size up.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Feb 2013)

Shorts sound too small. If the jersey is not restrictive, then IMO it is the right size. I like jerseys as tight as possible without being restrictive.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (12 Feb 2013)

Yeah, the jersey wasn't restrictive but it was tight, it kept me nice and warm so that's a plus. The shorts seem to come down to my knees and surely a size up means that they'll be even longer which I don't particularly want?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Yeah, the jersey wasn't restrictive but it was tight, it kept me nice and warm so that's a plus. The shorts seem to come down to my knees and surely a size up means that they'll be even longer which I don't particularly want?


 

Unfortunately, this is the problem with cycling gear. There is no standard fit between all the various manufacturers.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Yeah, the jersey wasn't restrictive but it was *tight*, it kept me nice and warm so that's a plus. The shorts seem to come down to my knees and surely a size up means that they'll be even longer which I don't particularly want?


 
Tight is right, IMO.

Are you very short? I have never come across shorts that are particularly long. But then I am tall.


----------



## bainy16 (12 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Yeah, the jersey wasn't restrictive but it was tight, it kept me nice and warm so that's a plus. The shorts seem to come down to my knees and surely a size up means that they'll be even longer which I don't particularly want?


What height and leg are you if you dont mind me asking was thinking of getting the shorts but if they are that bad of a fit i'll give them a miss is the pad any good? the top i have feels really good value for the money


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Feb 2013)

I washed the shorts and went out for a ride today today with them on, quite a bit better but I've found that they're digging in at just one point. I don't think I'll benefit from going up to a bigger size, I guess I'll just live with it or lose some weight


----------



## zizou (15 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Got my jersey and shorts in the mail today, *very* tight fitting - that might be because it says 'Made in Italy'. The long sleeve jersey kept me warm in 1C temps tonight but the bib shorts were very very uncomfortable. I had to re adjust them every 30 seconds, they were so bad that I'm considering returning them.


 
I feel bad about recommending them now! 

Guess shorts are a bit like saddles what is good for someone might not be so good for another.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Feb 2013)

zizou said:


> I feel bad about recommending them now!
> 
> Guess shorts are a bit like saddles what is good for someone might not be so good for another.


 
They aren't too bad, the pad is good - best pad I've ever used actually.

Anyone here tried out chamois cream (I hear Sudocrem also works?), would that help?


----------



## Herzog (15 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Anyone here tried out chamois cream (I hear Sudocrem also works?), would that help?


 
Assos creme for me, especially on cold days...it tingles!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> They aren't too bad, the pad is good - best pad I've ever used actually.
> 
> Anyone here tried out chamois cream (I hear Sudocrem also works?), would that help?


 

Yes Sudocrem or vaseline.
Both work for me.


----------



## DooDah (15 Feb 2013)

Morgan Blue chamois cream for me, cheap as chips, but a revelation in the under region comfort. Bought a large pot in August and I think it will last till next August


----------



## antnee (18 Jun 2013)

Anybody got any thoughts On the DHB Aeron shorts as I just ordered a pair and with other makes have been advised to go a size larger, but looking at their sizig chart it seems the size lage will fit (though i've in the past had XL size of the Tenn brand of bibs) Still at least with Wiggle you can seen back Post free so if I have dropped a clanger It will turn out ok in the end. and by the time I get them the Rain thats promised for this weekend here will be gone!


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jun 2013)

antnee said:


> Anybody got any thoughts On the DHB Aeron shorts as I just ordered a pair and with other makes have been advised to go a size larger, but looking at their sizig chart it seems the size lage will fit (though i've in the past had XL size of the Tenn brand of bibs) Still at least with Wiggle you can seen back Post free so if I have dropped a clanger It will turn out ok in the end. and by the time I get them the Rain thats promised for this weekend here will be gone!


 
The Aeron shorts sizes are pretty good. I have a 32-34 waist and wear a medium. In fancy shorts I've tried on I'm a L/XL. Hope it helps, and Wiggles free returns is pretty good


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Jun 2013)

DHB is bang on for size normally, large fitted me perfectly. Used to go up a size but it would appear the size charts are fairly accurate.


----------



## antnee (22 Jun 2013)

thanks for the feedback guys but As "does my bum look big in this" (it was round my thigh's too) I found it was tight, so have sent back to exchange for the XL size as you say Steve the returns policy of wiggle is good as only had to take it round the corner to the local shop Its strange though as got some ten bib shorts and those were XL and fitted ok and half the price But though I would spend out a bit more and get some with better padding in them Just about to investigate the chamois cream thing as that's supposed to help too


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Jun 2013)

Just bought myself dare2b aep bib shorts from EBC . Bought large, tried on xl as well but tbh not much difference round the thighs I.e bloody tight!


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jun 2013)

antnee said:


> thanks for the feedback guys but As "does my bum look big in this" (it was round my thigh's too) I found it was tight, so have sent back to exchange for the XL size as you say Steve the returns policy of wiggle is good as only had to take it round the corner to the local shop Its strange though as got some ten bib shorts and those were XL and fitted ok and half the price But though I would spend out a bit more and get some with better padding in them Just about to investigate the chamois cream thing as that's supposed to help too


 
Chamois Cream/Vaseline make a huge difference, I use the Udderly Smooth cream on wiggle and have no complaints (a good thing seen as what I would be complaining about...). I'm not sure what the difference between that and £15 tubs is, but it still works well


----------

